# Custom Starboard products and accessories



## FL Marine Plastics

My name is John Mihalik. I am the owner/operator of FL Marine Plastics. We are a custom builder of products using StarBoard®. We can help with anything you need from tackle storage, prop storage boxes, outdoor cabinetry, glove boxes, gauge/switch panels, bait prep stations, fish cleaning stations, cup holders and more. All products are built to fit your needs and your boat. Not off the shelf products that you have to try to make work. All our products are hand built using the finest materials available. Our website is www.flmarineplastics.com and you can also check out our facebook page @ FL Marine Plastics. Like us and you will be entered for a drawing for gift certificates, discounts, products and more. Feel free to contact me for a quote on anything you need. Other material besides starboard coming soon.

Thanks
John
727-686-2632
[email protected]
www.flmarineplastics.com
www.facebook.com/flmarineplastics


----------



## h2o4u

Very nice work. Do you offer full sheets in 1/2" and 3/4"?


----------



## wflgator

Nice!


----------



## FL Marine Plastics

Thank you for the compliments I really appreciate it. Yes I can do 1/4, 1/2, and full sheets in any thickness. In Starboard I have immediate access to white and black in 1/4 , 1/2, and 3/4 thickness any size and arctic white available by full sheets only. I also have Seaboard available in white, black, gray, seafoam, and sandshade in 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, 3/4 any size with white and black available up to 1” thick


----------



## sealark

I have a question about starboard..
Can starboard be bonded with a chemical or must it be joined by mechanical means?


----------



## FL Marine Plastics

Adhesives can be used but there is a lot of work that has to go into preparation before gluing. For me it takes too much time to where it's not cost effective. I usually tack pieces in place with a plastic welder and then drill and screw. If I don't want fasteners visible I use a kreg jig and pocket screw from the inside. Here is a link from the King Plastics website explaining the process and adhesives you can use

http://www.kingplastic.com/using-adhesive-with-king-starboard-2/


----------



## Badbagger

John does GREAT work. Did a few pieces for my SeaArk.


----------



## FLMarine

John may do great work but he has yet to return my phone calls with two messages left or one message left on his contact form on his web site. I wanted to get starboard cut to flush mount my new electronics and left a message about a month ago and again in early June but no returned call. I also tried calling his number about 10 times over a couple days, no answer just a generic voice mail message. 

It looks like he does great work but so far he hasn't seemed interested in calling me back. I've ordered starboard and I'll just use my Dremel. May not be as good looking as johns stuff but I shouldn't have to call that many times with no answer. I'll just do it myself or take my business elsewhere.


----------



## FL Marine Plastics

FLMarine said:


> John may do great work but he has yet to return my phone calls with two messages left or one message left on his contact form on his web site. I wanted to get starboard cut to flush mount my new electronics and left a message about a month ago and again in early June but no returned call. I also tried calling his number about 10 times over a couple days, no answer just a generic voice mail message.
> 
> It looks like he does great work but so far he hasn't seemed interested in calling me back. I've ordered starboard and I'll just use my Dremel. May not be as good looking as johns stuff but I shouldn't have to call that many times with no answer. I'll just do it myself or take my business elsewhere.


I apologize for not getting back to you. I have been extremely busy. I know that's no excuse. I always try to return emails and phone calls as soon as possible and I do not recall and phone calls or emails regarding a new dash panel for flush mounting electronics. Please feel free to shoot me an email so this can be worked out. I will do what I can to make it right. I apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## FLMarine

John, 

Thanks for the reply and offer to make it right. Often the quality of a company is not measured if they mess up but what they do to fix their mistake. I don't hold many grudges and would definitely do business with you in the future if I need to. I just got my starboard in the mail so if I mess it up too bad doing it myself I'll give you a call up. Call me old school but I prefer to talk rather than email.


----------



## FL Marine Plastics

Again I apologize and if you need anything give me a call. You can even send me the piece of starboard if you would like for me to cut it for you. Let me know. 

Thanks
John


----------

